# A must see video - Spitfire start up slo mo



## Royzee617 (Jun 7, 2005)

Here's another experiment - a clip from a recent TV doc which I slowed down thanks to the Sty + Digibox. You can clearly see the flames curling out of the exhaust pipes. Lovely. BTW this is the OFMC MH434's first start up after a rebuild.

It is an mpeg file which should load in WMP or Realplayer. Let me know if it doesn't work.


----------

